

Apple stops hiding Samsung apology on its UK site - Reltair
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/11/08/after-backlash-on-reddit-and-hacker-news-apple-stops-hiding-samsung-apology-on-its-uk-site/

======
arrrg
Nope, this is pretty substantial evidence that they never attempted to hide
the court-mandated statement (again, not an apology).

The website is now identical to apple.com in that it also shows the iPad image
in conjunction with the iPad mini image. Some other European websites also
switched over, like apple.it. The iPad image is apparently not vertically
responsive, while the iPad mini image is.

This should bury this stupid story. Apparently there are enough conspiracy
nuts out there. Why do people believe crazy stuff like that?

~~~
beatgammit
Why defend Apple? They've completely abused the patent system and caused the
courts (and ultimately taxpayers) money for things that don't benefit us, the
customers.

I'm not saying Samsung is any better; the courts really need to crack down on
these types of things, and Apple has so far avoided the wrath of the courts.

I for one hate this new patent troll Apple. Patents are to drive and protect
innovation, and Apple has been trying to stifle just that.

I think the courts should have been more specific as to where to place the
"court-mandated statement", such as just below the product line, but above the
legal stuff everybody skips, since that's where the most customers will see it
without obstructing the flow of the page.

It's just underhanded for Apple to hide this rather trivial statement that
nobody is likely to actually read. Many of the people on Apple's site are
likely to be on Apple's side anyway.

~~~
arrrg
I, too, hate what Apple is doing. That should cut that crap. I think all
patents should be abolished.

I, however, also hate cheap polemics, distortion of reality, cynicism and
conspiracy theories – so this is sort of where all of that meets. And Apple
very clearly didn’t hide anything. That’s just dumb polemics.

